# New Cabela's



## Bwana (Jul 9, 2006)

Well, I went to the new Cabela's store here in Wisconsin, about an hour south of where I live. Cool place, very similar to the one they opened back around '98 in Prairie du Chien, WI except that one didn't have an upstairs if I recall. These are just a few of the pics I took. Not the greatest quality but you get the idea.





































Dave *showed much self control, didn't even spend $50!* :baby04:


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Wish we had a Cabela's close by. That just ain't fair!


----------



## Vera (Aug 22, 2003)

tyusclan said:


> Wish we had a Cabela's close by. That just ain't fair!


That's what I said when I saw those pictures!


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Go long on the decor don't they! WOW!!!


----------



## Rowenna7 (Dec 22, 2005)

Which city is the new Cabela's in? I live fairly close to the one in Prairie du Chien, it is so interesting to visit, I especially like the big display with the white wolves, gorgeous! I need to get there sometime soon to get new clips for the DH's pistols and a new revolver chamber for my pistol. Not to mention I'm trying to talk the DH into getting me a bigger deer rifle...*LOL*


----------



## Bwana (Jul 9, 2006)

The new one is in Richfield, WI. The exit off of Hwy 41 is #60, the 145 exit. Kinda near where 41 and 45 come together just north of Milwaukee, near Germantown, or at least the exit for Germantown. Is that thoroughly confusing? LOL!

Dave


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

dave, thanks for the pics. My dave wanted to go too. We should have gone!


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

We're getting Cabelas 25 miles from my home! Already have Bass Pro 60 miles away. Southern KY will never be the same!


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

We have a Cabela's in Sidney, NE where it all started. In fact, I have been part timing it at night in the Distribution Center.
Did I mention my employee discount?


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

I think there are three Cabelas here in Minnesota, all 200 or more miles from me, but there is a Gander Mountain just 65 miles away in Duluth. I was in a Cabelas once near Grand Rapids, Michigan (or I think it was Grand Rapids). Our Gander Mountain looks like a Cabelas' "starter kit", they have some stuff and in 20 minutes you can have looked at everything in the store.


----------



## huntress4203 (Feb 21, 2006)

We just got a new sportsman's warehouse about 30 miles away and I've heard that we'll have a Cabela's soon in Fife, WA.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 9, 2006)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> He told me about his purchases and then told me what he got me -some blackpowder patches, lead, gunpowder, etc for my Hawken. That man knows the way to a woman's heart!


Does he ever! LOL! Of course, we know he wouldn't need to get any ammo for himself...he only needs the one box of .30-30 right? 20 cartridges, 20 bucks. Well, maybe 18 bucks, gotta do a couple sighters once every ten years! :nerd: :baby04: 

Dave


----------



## LindaVistaFarm (Jul 22, 2006)

Here in Charlotte, NC we are blessed with a Bass Pro Shop and a Gander Mountain. You can spend a whole day just looking around in these two stores. The Gander Mt has more guns out on the floor for you to look at and handle. You can actually touch and handle about every type of long gun you can imagine. I love it in there. I think when they opened, they advertised that they had over 1500 guns on the floor for our viewing pleasure. Man I almost OD in that place looking at different guns. Was up almost all night just thinking about which one I was gonna get next. Man it is hard being a man. LOL

Johnny


----------



## travlnusa (Dec 12, 2004)

Do they have the "Bargin Cave" there?

I know I buy alot from their location in Owatonna, MN. Love that you can wheel and deal with them.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

You can check out the locations of the Cabela stores here: www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/home/home.jsp? Flyer for the Grand Opening of the Richfield store was in Sunday's Wisconsin State Journal. Closer for me than the Prairie du Chien store but still a long drive. Especially since I'm only about 10-12 minutes from a Gander Mountain! 

Martin


----------



## Turkeyfether (Dec 10, 2004)

Looks like our Hamburg,Pa store.Great fun to visit!But I like to support our local-yokals' sporting goods stores. They're the guys you need when something goes wrong or if you need something right away on the day of the hunt.If we don't support small businessmen,they won't be there any longer when we need them.
Also,I prefer the comraderie & the assitance they give.These big chains don't have the same concern for their customers as a store owner does.The number of customers of these stores are too great & they can't spend the same amount of time as small businesses can. They(small businesses) taught me how to turkey call,have invited me on hunts,etc.


----------



## Highground (Jan 22, 2003)

We have been to the one in Dundee, Michigan. Beautiful place. 
But why did they build that big trout stream in there, stock it with large trout, sell fishing rods, but won't let me fish? :shrug:


----------



## rwinsouthla (Oct 24, 2005)

I hope to make you all drool. There is a new Cabela's opening up in a year and a half about three miles from my house between New Orleans and Baton Rouge, LA. I can't wait!!!!! I've been to the one in Dundee Michigan a year ago and it was awesome. I now know that I will never retire because I'll spend every available dime at that place!


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Heck, I got me a Cabela's store right here in my computer, really don't see any need to cut down the trees and clear 10, 15, 20 acres to build any more


----------



## Highground (Jan 22, 2003)

gilberte said:


> Heck, I got me a Cabela's store right here in my computer, really don't see any need to cut down the trees and clear 10, 15, 20 acres to build any more


Let's see ya reach in there and get one of those Elk meat sandwiches.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Would it surprise ya to learn that that "elk meat sandwich" was from a fenced in, farm raised animal? Beef would be as good or better. We're moving closer and closer to the point where, by advertising, we can be placated and made complacent by profit minded mega stores providing us a false image of down home wholesomeness and wilderness.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I like our Williams gunsight store in Davison. They know me by name and give me a 10% discount for being a vetran. They even know what scope mounts a Remington 700 uses. More than the people at Cabela's knew.

 Al


----------



## rwinsouthla (Oct 24, 2005)

gilberte said:


> Would it surprise ya to learn that that "elk meat sandwich" was from a fenced in, farm raised animal? Beef would be as good or better. We're moving closer and closer to the point where, by advertising, we can be placated and made complacent by profit minded mega stores providing us a false image of down home wholesomeness and wilderness.



Why does this happen in EVERY thread? Why does there have to be a grumpy wart in every thread? Case study on one bad side-effect of free speech. We're forced to listen to the grumpies....

Look at the first thread. Dave was happy that he was able to visit the new Cabela's. Thanks for turning it around, hijacking and making it political.

ETA....and I guess all of the beef you eat is free ranged, right? Who cares it is farm raised elk? It's still tasty. Sheeeez.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

The Cabela stores are very cool to spend a few hours looking around, but the Bass Pro Shops prices are more in line with my budget. I always wondered how much money Cabelas spent on purchasing their taxidermy record Deer.


----------



## 4PIGS (Sep 20, 2005)

We have recently been gifted with the biggest retail store east of the Mississippi. I think we not only got the store, but but all the clientel from all the western states moved here too. The store has helped our un-employment rate go down by hiring many to run the place. There is also alot more
STUFF for all the outdoor enthusiasts.


----------

